# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Τροφοδοτικό εργαστηρίου απο UPS

## Raitelis

Γεια χαρά παιδιά. Έχω ένα δύο παλιά UPS πρέπει να είναι Line Interactive, 500VA το ένα και το άλλο πρέπει να είναι 1000αρι μάλλον. Έχει κάνει κάποιος εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό από τέτοια; Έχω μια έτοιμη κινεζική πλακετίτσα που δέχεται μάλλον 24V AC και κάνει όλη την δουλειά. Ti λέτε αξίζει η προσπάθεια ή να αγοράσω καινούργιο μετασχηματιστή;
Αυτό που θα χρησιμοποιήσω απο τα ups είναι το κουτί του και τοn μ/τή του. Ο τελευταίος βγάζει δυο πολύ χοντρά καλώδια από την μια και πολλά μικρότερης διατομής απο την άλλη. Μάλλον εκεί ειναι και το πρωτεύον πηνίο και στα χοντρά έβγαζε τα 12V dc. Τα άλλα πηνία για πιο λόγο τα έχει; 
Προφανώς ο μ/της δουλεύει και ως φορτιστής απο 220 σε 12 και ως παροχέας από 12 σε 220.
Τι λέτε; Αξίζει;

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλημερα, η ταπηνη μου γνωμη αν δουλευη μην το χαλασεις 2ον εαν περνει 1 μπαταρια δηλαλη ..   3 εαν περνει 2 μπαταριεσ 24βολτ οποτε μπωρεις   , αλλα μια φοτο με τα αντερ χυμενα αν εχεις -μπωρεις , και δεν μας ειπες τι προβλημα εχουν  ,κατα τα αλλα ενας μ/τ απο ups δινει 10 χαμπερ καπου εκει νωμιζω...

----------


## Raitelis

> καλημερα, η ταπηνη μου γνωμη αν δουλευη μην το χαλασεις 2ον εαν περνει 1 μπαταρια δηλαλη ..   3 εαν περνει 2 μπαταριεσ 24βολτ οποτε μπωρεις   , αλλα μια φοτο με τα αντερ χυμενα αν εχεις -μπωρεις , και δεν μας ειπες τι προβλημα εχουν  ,κατα τα αλλα ενας μ/τ απο ups δινει 10 χαμπερ καπου εκει νωμιζω...



Δεν είναι δικά μου και δεν ξερω το ιστορικό τους ουτε καν τα τσεκαρα τι προβλημα εχουν. Το 500αρι ομως εχει το σχημα του εργαστηριακου τροφοδοτικου και εχω και την πλακετιτσα και το μετασχηματιστη μεσα που περιμενει. Γι αυτο θελω να το κανω. Μαλλον η πλακετα του τα επαιξε ειναι και σε καποια σημεια μαυρισμενη, στα τρανζιστορ ισχυος κοντά. Θα βαλω φωτό τα αντεράκια τους συντομα...

----------


## chip

το δευτερεύον θα είναι 2Χ12v (εφόσον είναι ups με μία μπαταρία)
Το πρωτεύον έχει εκτός από το τύλιγμα 230V και ενδιάμεση λήψη (λογικά κάπου στα 180V) και επίσης ένα τύλιγμα για υψηλότερη τάση εισόδου (ίσως κάπου στα 260). Αυτά τα δύο καλώδια των 180V και των 260V τα χρησιμοποιεί το κύκλωμα σταθεροποίησης (*ή πιο σωστά διόρθωσης*) τάσης που έχουν αυτά τα UPS (Line interactive). εσύ θα πρέπει να συνδέσεις τα 230V στο τύλιγμα των 230V.
Αυτό που θα έκανα για να τον εντοπίσω θα ήταν να έδινα 12V με μετασχηματιστή στο τύλιγμα των 12V και θα έβρισκα ποια καλώδια βγάζουν τα 230V στο πρωτεύον του μετασχηματιστή. 

έχω κι εγώ ένα UPS χαλασμένο και κάποια στιγμή σκοπεύω να κάνω ένα εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό με αυτό....

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Οι απαντήσεις εχουν καλύψει το θέμα. Προχώρα άφοβα και μην λυπηθείς κανένα UPS :Tongue2: . Και εγω εχω σφαξει ηδη 3 φετος που βρεθηκαν στα σκουπίδια ετοιμα να ανακυκλωθουν, φυσικα και τα 3 δεν ειχαν κανενα θέμα μονο η μπαταρια τους ειχε πεθάνει. 3 μετασχηματιστες 3+ κιλων ο καθενας, heatsink ρελε και μοσφετ με ανοχες εκατονταδων αμπερ προστεθηκαν στη συλλογη μου, και τα κουτια τους θα γινουν στο μελλον κουτια διαφορων κατασκευων. Δεν παει χαμενο τιποτα.

Στο εμπόριο 12V 500VA μετασχηματιστή  θα τον πληρωσεις πανω απο 50-60 ευρω θεωρώ και αν τον βρεις ετοιμοπαραδοτο, μια τιμη που φτανει και υπερβαινει την τιμή ενος UPS 500VA.

----------


## Raitelis

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας παιδιά, απαντήσατε στις απορίες μου και ίσως βοηθήσουν και κάποιους άλλους μελλοντικά. Το να μετρήσω τα πηνία είναι ένας τρόπος αλλά το κολπάκι με τα 12v είναι καταπληκτικό. Περισσότερο ήθελα να μάθω για ποιο λόγο υπάρχουν τα πολλά πηνία στο πρωτεύων μέρος του μ/τη. Γι αυτό έχει ίσως και 3 ρελέ η πλακέτα για αυτά τα 3 πηνία. Επίσης ναί έχει χρήσιμα υλικά πυκνωτές ρελέ κλπ για το χόμπυ μας εννοείται. Και η ανακύκλωση είναι το καλύτερο από όλα και οι μ/τες πανάκριβοι... Χρωστάω φωτογραφίες....

----------


## chip

τα 2 ρελέ είναι για να επιλέγουν το τύλιγμα του μετασχηματιστή και το 3ο ρελέ είναι για να κάνει μεταγωγή σε λειτουργία ups

----------


## Raitelis

Το 500αρι... 
20180711_195600.jpg20180711_195709.jpg

----------


## Raitelis

Και το 1000αρι...
20180711_200853.jpg20180711_200629.jpg20180711_201417.jpg20180711_201020.jpg 20180711_200934.jpg Δεν ξέρω αν ειναι και λειτουργικό και απλά θέλει 2 μπαταρίες. Δεν πρόλαβα να το τσεκάρω.

----------


## chip

μου κάνει εντύπωση πως και έχει δύο χοντρά  καλώδια και δύο τρανζίστορ.... με δύο χοντρά καλώδια θα περίμενα οδήγηση με γέφυρα απο 4 τρανζίστορ
έλεγξε μήπως το πρωτεύον είναι συνδεμένο με το δευτερεύον οπότε θα είναι ακατάλληλο για τη χρήση που θέλεις...

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> μου κάνει εντύπωση πως και έχει δύο χοντρά  καλώδια και δύο τρανζίστορ.... με δύο χοντρά καλώδια θα περίμενα οδήγηση με γέφυρα απο 4 τρανζίστορ
> έλεγξε μήπως το πρωτεύον είναι συνδεμένο με το δευτερεύον οπότε θα είναι ακατάλληλο για τη χρήση που θέλεις...



Οτι ups εχω συναντησει εγω δουλευε push pull με 2 τρανζιστορ οπως παρακατω

push.jpg
Οι κινεζοι δε στην παραπανω τοπολογια εχουν ιδιαιτερη προτιμηση στο IRF1010 ενω στα 1500αρια+ και μονο βαζουν 4 μοσφετ ανα  2 παραλληλα. Οποτε συνηθως ειχε  μεσαια ληψη 2 μοσφετ ενα σε καθε heatisink οπως φαινεται στο 1000αρι που δειχνει στη φωτο. και μαλλον ειναι powertech ή αντιστοιχο φασον της jaycar γιατι εχω ενα ιδιο το γνωρισα απο την πλακετα και τα heatsink. Οποτε ειναι ειδικα το 2ο σχεδον σιγουρα push pull. Δεν χρησιμοποιουν πολυπλοκες τοπολογιες και πολυ υψηλες συχνοτητες οπως τα ινβερτερ αφου γενικα η push pull δεν ειναι για πολυ υψηλες συχνοτητες. Ταιριαζει καλυτερα με χαμηλης συχνοτητας βαρυς μετασχηματιστες οπως εδω

----------


## Raitelis

Σήμερα προχώρησα να μετρήσω τον μ/τη και νέες απορίες μου γεννήθηκαν. Τελικά μέτρησα με το πολύμετρο τα πηνία, και έκανα ένα σχέδιο από τις μετρήσεις. Επίσης ο μ/της στο δευτερεύον του μερος είναι διπλός δηλαδή βγάζει δυο συμμετρικές τάσεις με δυό πηνία τα οποία σε σειρά μετά δίνουν 14,16, και 18 Volt και αν θέλω παίρνω τα τα μισά τους: 7,8,9 Volt μετρημένα και συμμετρικότατα ακριβώς. 
1η απορία για το Δευ/ον: 
Γιατί υπάρχει τάση μεταξύ των δύο απομονωμένων πηνίων ;20180805_000351.jpg

----------


## Raitelis

Για να καταλάβετε στο δευτερεύον εκτός από τους δυο ακροδέκτες υπάρχουν άλλοι δυο με διπλό χαλκόσυρμα. Το ups είχε τα δύο μεσαία αυτά ενωμένα βάζοντας σε σειρά τα πηνία και βγάζοντας τις τάσεις 14,16,18.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74832 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74833

----------


## Raitelis

Στο πρωτεύον πηνίο ή μάλλον στο πρωτεύον μέρος των πηνίων, υπάρχουν 4 πηνία: Τα 3 σε σειρά με αντιστάσεις: 12,8Ω   2,3Ω   2,3Ω και ένα άλλο το πορτοκαλί ζεύγος 1,4Ω
(αε συνδυασμό με τα 3 ρελέ (4 εχει συνολο) το ups επέλεγε πηνίο για να διορθώνει τις τάσεις εισόδου και εξόδου. Το πορτοκαλί όμως που χρησιμεύει; )

Οι ακροδέκτες απο τα πηνία είναι αριθμημένοι 1-2-3-4 και το απομονωμένο ζεύγος των πορτοκαλί: 5-6 
Ετσι 1-2 = 12.8Ω   2-3=2,3Ω  3-4=2,3Ω   και 1-4=12.8+2.3+2.3= 17.4Ω  και 5-6=1.4Ω
Οταν δίνω 220 στα 1-4 παίρνω στο 2/ον 14.3V στο 5-6=15.3V  στο 2-3=28,5V και μεταξυ 2-6=23V 
Οταν δίνω 220 στα 1-3 παίρνω στο 2/ον 16.8V κ στο 5-6=17.4V  
Οταν δίνω 220 στα 1-2 παίρνω στο 2/ον 18.6V κ στο 5-6=20.0V

- Είναι σωστό να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τις τάσεις από το πρωτεύον μέρος από τα πορτοκαλί:5-6 που είναι και απομονωμένο ? 
Το 2-6 δίνει 23V που θέλω αλλά λίγο πιο πρίν είναι το πηνίο 1-2 με τα 220 !  :Confused1:  και εννοείται ότι δεν τα ακουμπάμε. Βγάζουν κάτι 50άρια και 60άρια Volt σχετικά με την γείωση της ΔΕΗ!

- Μετρώντας τις AC τάσεις στο πρωτεύον βρίσκω διαφορές μέχρι και 2 volt εναλλάσσοντας την σειρά από τους ακροδέκτες από το πολύμετρο μετρώντας με το απομονωμένο 5-6 πηνίο. Γιατί; Ενώ στα κανονικά πηνία πάντα η τάση είναι ίδια εναλλάσσοντας τους ακροδέκτες. 
Π.χ δίνοντας ρευμα στο 1-2  παίρνω: στο 2/ον SEC=18,6v
Και 3-6=3,0V και 6-3=0,5V μετρώντας με το μαύρο στο 3 και μετά στο 6. 
Γιατί; Μιλάμε πάντα για AC. 
Sory που σας ζαλίζω Κυριακάτικα αλλά όποιος έχει όρεξη ας μας «φωτίσει» και ίσως βοηθήσουν κι άλλους οι απορίες μου. 
20180805_002001.jpg20180804_213443.jpg

----------


## Raitelis

Τελικά έκανα την δοκιμή με τα 18V του 2/ος πηνίου συνδέοντας την παροχή στα 1-2=18,2Ω για να είμαι πιο κοντά στα 22 V, και η πλακετίτσα τελικά δουλεύει κ βγάζει περίπου 22V DC, αλλά δεν ανάβει το led αποκοπής. Μια αντίσταση η  R18 ή R12 που έπρεπε να είναι 56Κ κ ο Κινέζος μου έβαλε 46Κ και επειδή δεν είχα τέτοια το ρίσκαρα και την άφησα (είναι υπερυψωμένη για να θυμηθώ να την αλλάξω..) , άρα ίσως αυτή κάνει την ζημιά καθώς είναι κ σε σειρά με τον ροοστάτη της αποκοπής της έντασης. Το δοκίμασα και με φορτίο 5Ω στα 5V περίπου και το μεγάλο transistor ζεματούσε!  μόνο με 1Α ! Μελλοντικά θα βάλω ψήκτρα, ίσως το buzzer του Κύρου, ένα stepdown για τροφοδοσία των ενδεικτικών οργάνων 5V, Θέλει και διακόπτη on/of και βλέπουμε. Επίσης το τρανζίστορ θα μετακόμιση μακριά πάνω στην ψήκτρα κάπου στο κουτί κ σκεφτομαι και για έναν μόνιμο 12V ανεμιστηρα. Ένα άλλο πάλι που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι ο μ/της ζεσταινεται αρκετά. Δεν ξέρω πόσο ζωή έχει ακόμα και δεν ξερω πώς να τον μετρήσω πόσο αξιόπιστος είναι. Παραθέτω εικόνες....  

20180806_022547.jpg20180806_140940.jpg20180806_141035.jpg

----------


## mtzag

Εχω βρει και εγω στα σκουπιδια ups που παιρνει 2 12βολτες μολυβδου.
Ειναι τεραστιο σε μεγεθος πολυ μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο στις φωτο εδω.

Αξιζει να του βαλω μπαταριες για να δουλεψει η να το κανω εργαστηριακο ?
Εχω παρει το ruideng 50V 20V module (step down) γινετε να του το προσαρμωσω ?
Ο μ/σ λογικα δεν ειναι πανω απο 24V .

----------


## Raitelis

Το θέμα είναι τι θέλεις. Παλιά το ηλεκτρικό δίκτυο ήταν περισσότερο ασταθές. Τα τελευταία χρόνια σχεδόν καμία διακοπή η αλλαγές στις τάσεις κλπ παίζει ρόλο κ που μένεις. Προφανώς το ups που βρήκες είναι 1000αρι η 1200αρι. Τσέκαρε καταρχάς κ χωρίς μπαταρίες αφού όμως μονώσεις καλά τις επαφές των 12v που φορτίζουν τις μπαταρίες αφού το ανοίξεις κ δεις κ τι άλλο γίνεται μέσα. Μπορείς να ελέγξεις κ τον μ/τη αν δουλεύει κ προχώρα αναλόγως.... Προσοχή όμως έχεις να κάνεις με ρεύμα κι αν δεν γνωρίζεις να προστατευθείς άστο καλυτέρα.

----------


## Raitelis

> Εχω βρει και εγω στα σκουπιδια ups που παιρνει 2 12βολτες μολυβδου.
> Ειναι τεραστιο σε μεγεθος πολυ μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο στις φωτο εδω.
> 
> Αξιζει να του βαλω μπαταριες για να δουλεψει η να το κανω εργαστηριακο ?
> Εχω παρει το ruideng 50V 20V module (step down) γινετε να του το προσαρμωσω ?
> Ο μ/σ λογικα δεν ειναι πανω απο 24V .



Μάλλον εννοείς 50V 20A το μοντέλο DPS5020 . Με τον μ/τη από το UPS που δίνει λογικά 24v θα έχεις εξόδους από 20-21 V. Για να πάρεις τα 50V χρειάζεσαι τουλάχιστον 55Volt μ/τη. Δεν ξέρω  αν δέχεται και συνεχές στο input και το κάνεις προσθέτοντας ένα ποιοτικό step up αν και δεν ακούγεται σωστό. Ας πούν οι γνώστες...

----------


## Raitelis

> Στο πρωτεύον πηνίο ή μάλλον στο πρωτεύον μέρος των πηνίων, υπάρχουν 4 πηνία: Τα 3 σε σειρά με αντιστάσεις: 12,8Ω   2,3Ω   2,3Ω και ένα άλλο το πορτοκαλί ζεύγος 1,4Ω
> (αε συνδυασμό με τα 3 ρελέ (4 εχει συνολο) το ups επέλεγε πηνίο για να διορθώνει τις τάσεις εισόδου και εξόδου. Το πορτοκαλί όμως που χρησιμεύει; )
> 
> Οι ακροδέκτες απο τα πηνία είναι αριθμημένοι 1-2-3-4 και το απομονωμένο ζεύγος των πορτοκαλί: 5-6 
> Ετσι 1-2 = 12.8Ω   2-3=2,3Ω  3-4=2,3Ω   και 1-4=12.8+2.3+2.3= 17.4Ω  και 5-6=1.4Ω
> Οταν δίνω 220 στα 1-4 παίρνω στο 2/ον 14.3V στο 5-6=15.3V  στο 2-3=28,5V και μεταξυ 2-6=23V 
> Οταν δίνω 220 στα 1-3 παίρνω στο 2/ον 16.8V κ στο 5-6=17.4V  
> Οταν δίνω 220 στα 1-2 παίρνω στο 2/ον 18.6V κ στο 5-6=20.0V
> 
> ...



Απαντήσεις κάποιος;;;

----------


## chip

το τρανζίστορ του τροφοδοτικού χρειάζεται μεγάλη ψύκτρα!!!

----------


## Raitelis

Λοιπόν έβαλα διακόπτη 2 ανεμιστηράκια και ψήκτρα από PC για το D1047. επίσης πρόσθεσα ένα μικρό 1.7Α smps 12v για τα όργανα και τα ανεμιστήρια και για ότι άλλο αργότερα. Βρήκα ότι είχα βάλει ανάποδα το led κ για αυτό δεν λειτουργούσε. Πάντως  συνεχίζει να καίει η D1047 αν και λέει ότι αντέχει μέχρι 140 βαθμούς κελσίου to datasheet εγω φοβαμαι με τις θερμοκρασίες και δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένος από την ψύξη. Ένα κουφό σήμερα στο μηδέν όλα τα ποτενσιόμετρα, μου έβγαζε τάσεις εξόδου 0.6   1.2   0.4  κ ότι νάνε από 0.2 εως 2.5V . Στεναχωρήθηκα γιατί έχασε την αξιοπιστία του. Τώρα πάλι επανήρθε στα καλά του. Τι να πήγε στραβά; Η ισχύς του πάλι μέχρι 15.7v με 2.7 Α κ η κατανάλωση έδειχνε 88w με 22w σε ηρεμία. Όταν το πήγαινα στα 18v αυτό έπεφτε στα 15.7v. Παραπάνω δεν το πήγα. Παρακαλώ τα σχόλια σας...
Sory για το βιαστικό γράψιμο, αν δεν καταλαβαίνετε κάτι ρωτήστε με.

----------


## Raitelis

20180826_195046.jpg
Καποιες φωτο ..

----------


## finos

δεν παρακολουθησα από την αρχή το θέμα ..ξανα τύλιξες τον μετασχηματηστη ή ειχε έτοιμα 24v τυλίγματα ?

----------


## Raitelis

> δεν παρακολουθησα από την αρχή το θέμα ..ξανα τύλιξες τον μετασχηματηστη ή ειχε έτοιμα 24v τυλίγματα ?



Επειδή ήταν απο UPS δέχεται 3 τάσεις στο πρωτεύων και υπάρχει κι ακόμα ένα ανεξάρτητο πηνίο(πορτοκαλί). Δηλαδή στο πρωτεύων μέρος υπάρχουν  2 πηνία και το ενα εχει 4 επαφές. 
Δες και σε προηγούμενο μου ποστ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post849058
Το δευτερεύων δίνει ανάλογα με την είσοδο 14,16 και 18 Volt και απο οτι κατάλαβα η μεγιστη ισχυς που μπορει να βγαλει ειναι στα 15,7V με 2,5Α δηλ: 40W περίπου. 
Συνολική μέγιστη κατανάλωση έχει 88w με 22w σε μηδενικό φορτίο. Τα 66-40 = 24W ξοδεύονται σε απώλειες. 
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα. 

Η απορία μου ειναι για το δεύτερο πηνίο του πρωτεύοντος μέρους που δίνει 20V, που χρησιμοποιούταν και αν ενδείκνυται να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε. Λογικά θα βγάζει λίγα VA.

----------


## Raitelis

Τελικά έκλεισα το κουτί για να μοιάσει επιτέλους με εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό, έκανα την πρόσοψη, έβαλα το βολτόμετρο αμπερόμετρο, τις ενώσεις καλά και με μόνωση και το έκλεισα. Έχει ακόμα αρκετά να γίνουν όμως: διακόπτη μπροστά , green led για λειτουργία, red led για ΟV protection,  blue led για OC protection, και προσθήκη έξτρα Fine ρυθμιστικά για V και Α. Για Arduino και LCD δεν νομίζω ακόμα.
Επίσης PWM και ενίσχυση στην ψήκτρα του 2ου τροφοδοτικού, και γενικότερη βελτίωση στην καλωδίωση, μια ασφάλεια εξόδου ας πούμε 2Α και ότι άλλο μου έρθει στο μυαλό.
                Ομολογώ να πω ότι το χάρηκα πολύ, αν και ασχημόπαπο, αλλά δουλεύει και πιάνει μέχρι τα 2,5 A στα 15,7 Volt ξεκινώντας και δείχνοντας! από τα 0V,  αλλά η ψήκτρα μου αν και μεγάλη, θέλει βελτίωση στον τρόπο επαφής με το τρανζίστορ ισχύος. Εχω μίκα και θερμοκόλες από PC και μάλλον θα τα βάλω για καλύτερη θερμική απόδοση και πρέπει και να μετρήσω θερμοκρασίες πριν το burn in test.
Επίσης θα αλλάξω την ροή στο κάτω ανεμιστήρα να φυσάει μέσα και όχι έξω που είναι τώρα, για να κρυώνει το 12 V τροφοδοτικάκι που θέλει και καλύτερη ψήκτρα ΚΑΙ τον μ/στη ώστε να δημιουργείται ένα κύκλωμα: είσοδος κρύου αέρα από κάτω έξοδος ζεστού από πάνω. Και το κουτί θα θέλει τρύπεςβ¦ αργότερα και αυτό.
Για την πρόσοψη θα βρω κατάλληλο μπεζ ή μαύρο πλαστικό για να μην είναι τόσο κακάσχημο. Συγχωρέσετε με ήθελα να το κλείσω επιτέλους κι έβαλα ότι βρήκα.
Επίσης προσπαθώ να αναλύσω καλύτερα το σχέδιο όπως υποσχέθηκα σε ένα φίλο μου και να καταλάβω καλύτερα την λειτουργία του οργάνου. Εξάλλου αυτός είναι και ο σκοπός   μου. Η χαρά της δημιουργίας και η κατανόηση της λειτουργίας του οργάνου και η χρήση του βέβαια μελλοντικά σε διάφορα projects.
20180828_175811.jpg20180828_025919.jpg20180828_175839.jpg20180828_023048.jpg20180829_160500.jpg20180829_160446.jpg

----------

